# How to reset remote entry key fob on A3 Jetta 1998



## mendonik (Aug 12, 2009)

*DIY How to reset remote entry key fob on A3 Jetta 1998*

I finally figured out how to reprogram the remote entry module on my 98 Jetta GT to recognize the banjo-style key fob remote after replacing the battery. (This is for the separate remote control, not the integrated remote with key.)
You need two keys that fit the ignition and doors. 
1. Put a key in the ignition lock and turn it on but don't start the engine. *Leave the ignition turned on.* 
2. Close the door, put the second key in the driver's side door lock and lock it, activating the alarm system. You should hear the alarm chirp and see the red flashing LED by the inside door lock button. If not, check that all the doors, hood and trunk are closed so the alarm can activate. Locking it may not be necessary, but it worked for me.
3. *The crucial step!* Turn the driver door key to the left (unlock) position and *hold it there for about 5 sec. until you hear the alarm horn give 3 chirps.* Release the key and it will return to neutral (vertical slot).
4. Quickly press a button on your remote key fob. The horn will chirp once. Now the unlock and trunk release buttons will work, but it won't lock because there is a key in the ignition. (If you didn't get a chirp when you pressed your remote button, either your remote batteries are dead or not installed right, or the remote is defective, or you waited more than a few seconds after step 3. If you think you waited too long, repeat step 3 and quickly do step 4.)
5. Turn off the ignition and remove the key.
6. Now your remote should work on all functions: lock, unlock, trunk release, panic.
Note that I read several other procedures that may have worked fine for earlier or later cars, but not for mine. 
What you are doing does not change the code in the key, that is set permanently. You are training the alarm/remote entry module in the car to recognize this particular key fob's ID code. 
My remote didn't work on my new used car, so I put new batteries in the key fob but it still didn't work. (The remote takes 2 3V lithium coin cells with a flat sheet metal thingy with teeth in between the cells to make good contact between the cells. I think the cell number is 2016.) 
So I spent some time googling VW remote key until I found various answers. Some of the procedures call for holding the door key in the lock position for 10 sec., then releasing it and pressing the unlock button on the key fob. I tried that with no luck. So I tried holding in the unlock position, and bingo, back in business.
Hope this procedure helps others.









_Modified by mendonik at 12:29 PM 8-29-2009_

_Modified by mendonik at 12:31 PM 8-29-2009_

_Modified by mendonik at 11:17 AM 8-30-2009_


_Modified by mendonik at 11:25 AM 8-30-2009_


----------



## reflxyon (Sep 4, 2009)

*Alternative: Re: DIY How to reset remote entry key fob on A3 Jetta 1998 (mendonik)*

Here's an alternative that worked for my 1998 Jetta (Gold, GTI, Jetta)
Have TWO ignition keys.
1. Switch ignition ON
2. Close all doors and rear hatch/truck lid.
3. Using second key in driver's door, turn key to UNLOCK position and hold for approx 10 seconds or until alarm horn sounds 3 times.
4. Press the unlock/disarm button on transmitter (alarm horn will briefly sound once to confirm programming.)
5. Turn and hold the key in the driver's door lock to the UNLOCK position (within ten seconds the alarm horn will sound 3 times)
6. Switch ignition off.
If you have more than one transmitter, repeat #4 for each transmitter.


----------



## mendonik (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Alternative: Re: DIY How to reset remote entry key fob on A3 Jetta 1998 (reflxyon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflxyon* »_Here's an alternative that worked for my 1998 Jetta (Gold, GTI, Jetta)
Have TWO ignition keys.
1. Switch ignition ON
2. Close all doors and rear hatch/truck lid.
3. Using second key in driver's door, turn key to UNLOCK position and hold for approx 10 seconds or until alarm horn sounds 3 times.
4. Press the unlock/disarm button on transmitter (alarm horn will briefly sound once to confirm programming.)
5. Turn and hold the key in the driver's door lock to the UNLOCK position (within ten seconds the alarm horn will sound 3 times)
6. Switch ignition off.
If you have more than one transmitter, repeat #4 for each transmitter.

I did not do step 5 (a repeat of step 3) but my remote works flawlessly. I don't think it's necessary to repeat holding the driver door key in the unlock position unless you have other remotes to add.


----------



## mendonik (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: DIY How to reset remote entry key fob on A3 Jetta 1998 (mendonik)*

I can confirm that it's not necessary to lock the car and arm the alarm system. You just turn on the ignition with a spare key and leave it on, then get out and turn the driver's door key to the unlock position for 10 seconds until you hear 3 short beeps from the alarm horn, then quickly press the unlock button on your remote. Turn off the ignition switch and remove the key. Now your remote should work as normal.


----------

